# Is it leagal to hunt in any Utah State Parks?



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

I know that special draws occur at Antelop Island. But I can't find any information on if and where a person could hunt (big or small game) within State Park boundaries. I recall in the past that some hunting was allowed in Wasatch State Park but find anything about it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

State Parks are closed to hunting except for certain ones such as Antelope Island. This excerpt is from page 33 of the field regs. 

State parks
Utah Admin. Rule R651-614
Hunting any wildlife is prohibited within
the boundaries of all state park areas, except
those designated open to hunting by the
Division of Parks and Recreation in Utah Admin.
Rule R651-614-4.
Hunting with rifles, handguns or muzzleloaders
in park areas designated open to hunting is
prohibited within one mile of all park facilities, including
buildings, camp or picnic sites, overlooks,
golf courses, boat ramps and developed beaches.
Hunting with shotguns or archery tackle
is prohibited within one-quarter mile of the
above areas.


----------

